# Crab Tank



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey all, so I finally got round to decorating this crab tank of mine. Will be placing an order for them tonight!

Here it is. It's got a butt-load of sand and 6mm pebbles in there, with some big rocks and sticks. Water-side is very murky, but will settle. Has more pebbles than sand. Hopefully is drown-proof...

This is a whole-tank view. Two food dishes in approx. opposite corners. Two tubes for adding water to bottom of substrate.






Close up of crab lake.





Side view with two very pretty feet. That dark layer at the bottom is peat/sand/pebbles mixed.





Top-view of crab lake. Really murky, but will clear up.





Photo of inside of crab-shack.





Whole thing again.





Will be making a flyscreen lid for them, in case they climb silicon.


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice tank  I would change the land side to the water side though.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

They're land crabs. Only come across water about twice a year. There is probably too _much_ water!


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They're land crabs. Only come across water about twice a year. There is probably too _much_ water!



I will admit i dont know too much about them but im under the impression they spend most of the time in water and simply burrow deep into the mud when the water they are in dries up.

I have never seen them out on the land in the wild, yet have caught a number in the water(permanent water hole in a drought). I would be interested to learn more about their behaviour though.


----------



## codeth (Oct 8, 2007)

yargh we be the crabs


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

cris said:


> I will admit i dont know too much about them but im under the impression they spend most of the time in water and simply burrow deep into the mud when the water they are in dries up.
> 
> I have never seen them out on the land in the wild, yet have caught a number in the water(permanent water hole in a drought). I would be interested to learn more about their behaviour though.


Oh my bad. Well, we'll see.. If they spend all their time in the water, I'll see if I can change it. Bylo keeps his on gravel with a water bowl and my impression is they do OK... We shall see!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 8, 2007)

really nice set-up. Im no expert in crabs but i believe for land crabs the water area will be fine but if they are spending most of the time there, you might wont to take a bit of land away to add water. More than likely will appreciate the enclosure! If u dont mind me asking wat are the dimensions and how much did it cost? also, do they need a heat and light source??


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

No worries. I posted a while back when I ordered this tank but that's lost in the depths of APS..
It's a custom made tank, made by Aquariums R Us in Wooloowin, Brisbane. It's 100cm long, 50cm wide, 40cm tall. The division between water and land is 13cm tall, and is 30cm in from one end. It cost $140, which is much cheaper than any other place I went to (almost half price of some)!

As far as I know they don't need a heat or light source.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 8, 2007)

nice!!! how big do they grow?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on that... perhaps bylo could enlighten you? I think 10cm legspan is about the limit..


----------



## Viridae (Oct 9, 2007)

Post some pics when you have the residents in there.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2007)

They'll be arriving Thursday morning, as well as 6 pedelings, so I'll be putting up a New Arrivals post


----------



## eerin (Oct 9, 2007)

hahaha awesome. what a sweet home your new crabs will have!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 9, 2007)

i love it  your crabs should too hehehehehe lol
nice feet btw


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2007)

Hahaha thank you... I'm glad somebody appreciated my feet.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 9, 2007)

Great set up the toes indicate (the second one being longer than the big toe) that you have a dominate personality.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 9, 2007)

that is so neat, never thought I would ever say this in my lifetime but " I so want crabs":lol:


----------



## gillsy (Oct 9, 2007)

I would even try some mudskippers in there to.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

Mudskippers gross me out, also that sand is fairly dry, so probably wouldn't be great for them (PS congrats on being a new mod)

Yeah I've never been this excited about getting crabs either!

Dominant personality? Naahh I'm a lamb


----------

